# معهد التقنية الصناعية بالدمام



## حسن2000 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك 

الاخوة المحترمين 

يوجد معهد جديد في المنطقة الشرقية بالدمام أسمه معهد التقنية الصناعية للتدريب 
يمنح درجة الدبلوم العالي في تخصصات فنية وإدارية 
مدة الدراسة سنتان ونصف المعهد جديد أي لم يدرس أحد حتى الأن عنده تخصصات أجدها مطلوبه في 
الوقت الراهن ومن هذه التخصصات 

تقنية بترول وغاز 
ويندرج تحت هذا التخصص 
استكشاف - حفر-أستخرج - تكرير 
بعد ذلك يمكنك أن تتخصص في واحد من هذه الثلاثة التخصصات الاربعة 
بعد التخرج يكن الطالب الحصول على وظيفة بمسمى مساعد مهندس

سؤالي هو 

أي التخصصات الاربعة مطلوب في السوق السعودي؟

أيضا يمكن للطلب أن يكمل دراسة العالي في جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكلنوجيا

سؤألي هو 
هل جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنلوجيا يوجد بها تخصص هندسة بترول؟وهل الدبلوم هندسة بترول 
وغاز مجدي في السوق السعودي ؟

الرجو التجاوب 

جزاكم الله خير الجزء


----------



## مطر الاحزان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ابي استفسر عن هل المعهد هل اليه مستقبل وهل هو صعب دراسيا


----------

